# Napa Earthquake, any forum members in area, How are you?



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Good shaker, 6.1, lots of damage, any forum members in the area check in when you can let us know how you are doing. Hope your all OK.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

We're in Morgan Hill and didn't even feel it. Supposedly only two serious injuries - one person fractured/broke their hip and another had a heart attack. The rest were scrapes, bumps, and bruises.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to hear you OK Dwight, looking at the news coverage, damage is pretty bad in Napa its so chuck full of century old buildings with no seismic reinforcing, its not terribly surprising, gonna be a shame as alot of those old buildings will probably be torn down now.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Like Dwight Ennis.. did feel anything here in Rio Linda, but three miles or so west (Natomas) of us, a store lost a bunch of bottles and stuff off of some shelf and a few home stucco cracks around.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

vsmith said:


> Napa in so chuck full of century old buildings with no seismic reinforcing, its not terribly surprising, gonna be a shame as alot of those old buildings will probably be torn down now.


I concur. It's always a real shame when those historic old buildings are lost, whether deliberately or by an act of nature. Los Gatos, like many towns, tore down their historic old hotel in the 50's in the "name of progress." Now they regret doing so. Hopefully, the building owners in Napa are wealthy enough that they choose to repair, restore, and upgrade the buildings instead of demolishing them. Such history, once gone, can never be replaced.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm in Saint Helena, about 20 from Napa and about 35 miles north of American Canyon where the quake was centered. It was quite a rude awakening! Brief power interruption, about 10 minutes. Friends on the other side of town are still without power. 

No damage, but all the pictures on the walls are crooked. The trains in the basement all stayed on the tracks. I have shelves that have some rolling stock and was just discussing that very evening about putting up some sort of netting for earthquakes. Boy, dodged that bullet.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Felt in Redwood City, some pictures un-leveled(?).

Napa, reports of garage automatic doors opening. In one case a car was rolled completely out.

A lot of the video coverage of damage is from drones.

Queen of the Valley Napa Hospital is a Trauma Center. From experience a great hospital and staff.

Last report I heard, 172 hospitalized, 6 critical. One 13 year old boy in critical condition from a collapsed brick fireplace, flown to UC Davis Med Center. 
Have you taken care of reinforcing your brick fireplace and/or chimney?

Photos of the inside of Home Depot in Napa would be interestting. Those racks to the sky always seem really vulnerable.

And the usual list of questions for us all;
Do you have earthquake insurance? Remember no Homeowners Ins. covers damage from earthquakes
Do you have food and water emergency supplies for 3 days to a week? and a first aid kit?
Do you have a plan for reconnecting with your family if you are separated?
Have you had your older house inspected for earthquake safety. If it needs it, have you competed retrofitting it? 

And for all those around the country and off-shore who ask, why do you continue to live in California with the risk of earthquakes? We'd try to explain but you wouldn't understand.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris Scott said:


> And for all those around the country and off-shore who ask, why do you continue to live in California with the risk of earthquakes? We'd try to explain but you wouldn't understand.


Most EQs dont blow your house into 10000 pieces and spread it around the next county over?


----------



## Mark_s (Jun 24, 2013)

I live in San Jose, about 80 miles south of the Earthquake. I went with my wife and daughter up to Mendocino (about 100 miles north of the Earthquake) to spend the weekend riding the Skunk Train. We didn't feel anything in Fort Bragg where we slept Sat night - but had more than the usual amount of traffic on the way home. When we got home, there was no damage other than some books that came out of bookcases, and our grandfather clock had stopped at 3:20.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

vsmith said:


> most eqs dont blow your house into 10000 pieces and spread it around the next county over?



* S U R P R I S E *

is what you're missing. Is this thee BIG ONE ?

You're driving, stopped at a light under an overpass. SURPRIZE Earthquake !!! - 










*S U S P E N S E*

is what your missing. Never knowing, always wondering. 

Living on the edge – gives one an attitude.

Then there are little fun things about earthquakes too. Take for example, swimming pool tsunamis. 1989, My neighbor's pool was 5' lower than our property. The water mark on the rear of our house was about 6’ high. Or, the wave of water went approx. 11' vertically and 35'+ laterally to reach our house. 

Earthquakes. it’s not the weather. Dorothy.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Talk it up, but it's Volcanos which get ya'!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Good quadcopter view of the damage.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQhYbfIz0n4#t=107


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris Scott said:


> Do you have earthquake insurance? Remember no Homeowners Ins. covers damage from earthquakes


If you end up buying EQ insurance make sure that it actually covers earthquakes. We carried EQ insurance on our house in Washington through USAA for a couple of years, until we got the renewal notice... Reading through the renewal notice coverage was excluded if "the earth moved', and other language that spelled out "I don't apply if an actual earthquake happens!" And the premium doubled in price. What's the point of having coverage if they don't cover what your paying for? It would be like having homeowners fire insurance, but the policy was void if the house was destroyed by a fire...

If you carry earthquake coverage, be sure to carefully read the policy!


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

bnsfconductor said:


> If you end up buying EQ insurance make sure that it actually covers earthquakes. We carried EQ insurance on our house in Washington through USAA for a couple of years, until we got the renewal notice... Reading through the renewal notice coverage was excluded if "the earth moved', and other language that spelled out "I don't apply if an actual earthquake happens!" And the premium doubled in price. What's the point of having coverage if they don't cover what your paying for? It would be like having homeowners fire insurance, but the policy was void if the house was destroyed by a fire...
> 
> If you carry earthquake coverage, be sure to carefully read the policy!



Given the earthquake risk in the Pacific Northwest your situation is unfortunate. CA has land masses that are moving against one another along fault lines north to south. Most well known is probably the San Andres Fault (although we have hundreds more.) The Pacific Northwest is on the Cascadia Subduction Zone "megathrust" fault is a 1,000 Km long dipping fault that stretches from Northern Vancouver Island to Cape Mendocino California. Great Subduction Zone earthquakes are the largest earthquakes in the world, and are the only source zones that can produce earthquakes greater than M8.5. The CSZ has produced magnitude 9.0 or greater earthquakes in the past, and undoubtedly will in the future. A subduction zone is where one tectonic plate is being shoved beneath another where they meet. http://pnsn.org/outreach/earthquakesources/csz

Fortunately in CA we have the CEA - California Earthquake Authority;
CEA History: http://earthquakeauthority.com/index.aspx?id=7&pid=1

"In 1996, the California Legislature established the California Earthquake Authority as a publicly managed, largely privately funded entity. Companies that sell residential property insurance in California can choose to offer their own privately funded earthquake insurance product or they can become a participating insurance company of the CEA. Only participating insurance companies can offer CEA earthquake-insurance policies. "

[Deductibles available 10% or 15% of the property's structure value. The purpose is for catastrophic loss coverage not broken windows.]

"To date, companies that sell over two-thirds of the residential property insurance in the state have chosen to become CEA participating companies, making it one of the largest providers of residential earthquake insurance in the world. The CEA is financially sound, consistently receives excellent financial ratings, and is an international model for catastrophe insurance. The CEA remains dedicated to continual improvement and innovation, to provide Californians with coverage options that best meet their needs.""


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike Reilley said:


> Good quadcopter view of the damage.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQhYbfIz0n4#t=107


That was really something Mikey!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The drone video shows what these things are useful for, looking at situations where a person going in or onto would be too dangerous.


----------

